# Water/Milk cap banana holders



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey all,

I thought I would share a a little trick I discovered a while back. I'm sure other people do this, but I can't recall it being discussed.
I usually put a small piece of banana in my froglet vivs to make sure the littleuns are getting plenty of food. After getting tired of pulling out rotten pieces of banana, I decided to try a few things out. I have found that the caps from distilled water are perfect for holding pieces of banana. They are the absolute perfect size and keep the viv much cleaner. I just cut off an end and stick it onto the cap (kind of like a little dome). Not only do the tanks stay cleaner, the banana seems to last longer in the upright position. Well, that's it, just sharing something that is working great for me.

I tried to upload a pic, but it failed...I suck at technology.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Ill be trying that asap


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I thought I would share a a little trick I discovered a while back. I'm sure other people do this, but I can't recall it being discussed.
> I usually put a small piece of banana in my froglet vivs to make sure the littleuns are getting plenty of food. After getting tired of pulling out rotten pieces of banana, I decided to try a few things out. I have found that the caps from distilled water are perfect for holding pieces of banana. They are the absolute perfect size and keep the viv much cleaner. I just cut off an end and stick it onto the cap (kind of like a little dome). Not only do the tanks stay cleaner, the banana seems to last longer in the upright position. Well, that's it, just sharing something that is working great for me.
> ...


I stuff a film can full of banana and leave it until theres nothing left in. Iso, springtails and maggots. Makes a great feeding station for lil froglets.


----------



## leonh (Jul 3, 2011)

i also use pringle lids so its nice and low,for easy access.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

since its apparently been too long to edit I forgot to mention that I lay the can on its side on the LL.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

leonh said:


> i also use pringle lids so its nice and low,for easy access.


I used the pringle lids as well and they work great, I just like how little floor space the milk caps use, it's like they were designed specifically for holding banana chunks.

I'm gonna try the film can trick, sounds promising...


----------



## leonh (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah i know what you mean about the pringle lids taking up space,but i try to only use them when i've collected wild insects in the leaf litter,but i will deffernately try both the water lid and film canister as both sound like good techniques.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

The rotting fruit makes great food for springs - I see microfauna crawling all over the banana pieces in my imi tank. The imitators have taken notice as well - yum!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone else do something similar? I'm trying to figure out the best method...sounds like film canisters may be even better than the milkcaps.


----------



## ruthieb (Oct 18, 2010)

I use vitamin water caps and fill them with mashed banana/Repashy media. Nestle them down into the leaf litter and soon they are teeming with larvae and springs.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Hmm, I will give this a try. I have been just adding a 1" piece of banana (skin and all) into the tank. The microfauna just eat it to where there is nothing left.

But I will warn you. If you do it the way I have been. Let it fully decompose before adding more. I kept adding another piece for a while. I was seeing maggots and didn't think much of it since I figured the frogs would eat them too. Well this time I decided that I would let it fully decompose, and WOW! I had Lots of maggots all over the tank after they ran out of banana. They were on a search for food or a place to pupate. There were thousands of them. Big Ole Maggot party. They even got between the exoterra glass and were climbing the outside of the tank.


----------

